# New Mice! Color help?



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Color help with one female please.
One is yellow brindle, but hard to get pics of. The other I was told either splash or brindle.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd go with splashed.


----------



## Ryland (Feb 24, 2017)

I love that yellowy gold color.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was thinking so too on splash. And yes me too I love her color, I wish her brindle markings showed more tho


----------

